# 1959  Black Schwinn Phantom



## chriscokid (Jul 26, 2010)

i have a question..

in the 1959 catalog for a schwinn phantom it shows a red phantom and on the chain guard it shows block letters would it of been the same block lettering for all colors of phantoms in 59? also what kind of original tires would have been on this 59 bicycle schwinn typhoon cord or good year.

could a 59 black schwinn phantom came new, with script lettering on the chain guard? and could the schwinn company of used older stock chain guards that were already painted with the script lettering before using the new block lettering?


----------



## chriscokid (Jul 26, 2010)

bumping this back up


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 27, 2010)

*All The Same*

Hi Chris,They had the same c/guard graphics. Check link below.....The tires were Typhoon cord or whatever they wanted to use.

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle299.htm

Pat


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2010)

I also saw your post on the Schwinn forum. First, I do not claim to be an expert on Phantoms but do own five of them and have done a great deal of research--with much more to go. I do own a '59 green Phantom and unlike other years the green, red, and black Phantoms all just had "Schwinn Phantom" on the chainguard vice previous years "Black Phantom" and "Phantom". Atually I believe ALL the decals on the '59 are different from previous years to include seatpost and tank. From what I have observed the seat, pedals, and hub/coaster brake are also different. The seat is a tan colored version of one like on the cycle trucks. The pedals switched to the "bow" pedals and the coaster brake is a "Mark IV". Some of these can clearly be seen on the bike posted on Dave's site (my '59 is also on there). I believe there are other small differences that set this year apart. I know some Phantom folks tend to discount the later versions but to me the '59 is unique in a lot of ways and is the last year of this iconic bike. Regarding tires I believe most were equipped with the Typhoons and this is what I have on all of my Phantoms (but all of mine are '54 or later). Hope this helps. v/r Shawn


----------



## chriscokid (Jul 27, 2010)

it sure does s helps shawn .. i believe the bicycle to be original. the guy selling it isn't a bicycle buff he doesn't know a phanton from a split fire or anything else. the bicycle is just the way he found it, in an attic. i know the building has been abandon since the mid to late 70's and it was just recently demolished about 5 months ago. when i get the bicycle i would like to send you pictures of it and let you tell me what you think of it personally besides posting it on the cabe for other options... i know the coster break is a new departure as far as the peddles ((bow))  i have no idea what that is. i am almost positive it's a 59 with the serial no.F987320 on the drop out..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2010)

The bow pedals are like the ones used on the middle weight bikes and similar to the Stingray/Krates except the end caps are different. The coaster is probably good as the most likely things to go missing/be changed are pedals and the seat. Please send/post pics when you get it. I will probably have a lot of questions for you so I can compare it to others I have seen. BTW the serial # on my green Phantom is F987267--our frames were made on the same day! Thanks, Shawn


----------



## chriscokid (Jul 27, 2010)

wow thats cool!!! your frame is 53 frames younger than that one....


----------



## chriscokid (Aug 11, 2010)

well hear it is my newest old bicycle a unmolested 1959 schwinn as far as i know


----------



## chriscokid (Aug 11, 2010)

more pictures


----------



## chriscokid (Aug 11, 2010)

and more pictures


----------



## chriscokid (Aug 11, 2010)

and the last 3


----------

